# Cuticura Resolvent is this a rare find?



## Beshires1 (Mar 3, 2019)

I know that the bottle is slightly common but. When I dug this bottle , As I rubbed the sides to feel for embossing I noticed that I rubbed off some color. I immediately stopped rubbing and wrapped and placed it in my bag. I used a light flow of water from the faucet and one of my wife's powder puffs to carefully clean what I thought was a paper label. only to find it wasn't a paper label. It is in fact a label printed directly on the glass. I used clear nail polish to stabilize the printing as it would come off if touched. Any way I cannot find any instance of this bottle on the internet having a printed label - - like a acl soda bottle. The dump site where I found this is predominantly 1900 to early 1930s.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 3, 2019)

Never saw one but it IS a nice bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 3, 2019)

That label is interesting, I don't think I've ever seen paint applied directly to the glass on a medicine of that era.  I've seen some old paper labels that looked pretty thin after being buried but that really doesn't look like there's any paper there.


----------



## Beshires1 (Mar 4, 2019)

Here is the same bottle with a paper label.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 4, 2019)

I think it's a paper label, I've dug many 100+ year old beer bottles that had the same funny looking paper labels. All due to it's 100 years of being buried producing those odd results. In my Opinion. LEON.


----------



## Beshires1 (Mar 4, 2019)

Under magnification I can't see any remnants of any paper at all.I would find it hard to believe that the paper could have somehow desintigrated but left the ink pretty much intact on the glass.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 4, 2019)

Now that Leon mentions it, I think I may have once had a bottle with a similar label which had the paper disintegrate but the ink remain.  I can see how the ink could have remained if the paper disintegrated very slowly and the ink was not biodegradable, resulting in it fusing onto the glass.  It looks exactly identical to the paper label, I think if they were experimenting with some sort of painted label they would change the design somewhat.


----------



## Beshires1 (Mar 5, 2019)

I think a lot of bottle diggers have probably wiped off a lot of labels just as I started doing with this one.  Seriously I can't imagine a ink printed label on paper somehow allowing the paper to slip from under the ink, without distorting the graphics. This bottle is over one hundred years old and has spent most of that time buried in moist and at times saturated soil. Paper mildews and the ink will be lost. This label has to its credit all of its fine details still stuck in position on the glass. And as you can see there isn't any blurring of the label only scratch off of the ink , paint or what ever was used to print the graphics on the glass. I do not believe the graphics to have used glass powder. ACLs that loose their graphics color will leave a ghosting on the glass, this bottle has none. I just think this label was printed like a tobacco tin of its day it may have help pave the way for the younger soda ACLs. You recon they started using glass powder that was baked on to last on soda bottles in 1935 , outta the blue?  Or developed this from existing examples............


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 5, 2019)

Certain types of inks can hold up remarkably well once separated from their paper backing.  For example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NZ-cAf8Bbw 
I can definitely see the ink remaining if the paper degraded very slowly and the ink is not water soluble.


----------



## Beshires1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Cool video! But the problem with this theory is that invented as far back as the late 1950s, whiteboards did not become very popular until after the invention of dry erasable marker, aka whiteboard marker, in *1975. It was developed to release from non porous material - Glass  or whiteboards. Certainly not paper. The labels on a product would have been developed to stay on the product when handled or touched. *


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 6, 2019)

No, my point isn't about whiteboards.  They weren't using whiteboard ink on bottles.  My point is about how some types of non-water soluble ink - not just whiteboard ink - can stay intact when separated from its backing.  I don't think that the ink on this label would literally float up and away when dipped in water, but I think that it's thick enough that it could stay intact through a slow decomposition process.  That seems more likely to me than there being a whole previously undiscovered history of pre-ACL painted labels which no one has discovered in 50 years of bottle digging.


----------



## Beshires1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Whats wrong with thinking that the ink, paint, media or what ever  WAS actually put on the bottle this way? I find it easier to see it as it is instead of , instead of trying to see some hocus - pocus that might, possibly could have caused a effect  that is obviously a long shot. Could the disintegrating paper have happened? Possibly but the chances are a billion to one and now there are three people who say they have seen this effect. Isn't it not possible that two saw and possessed a bottle like this, and didn't know what they were looking at! And as for fifty years of bottle digging....... Have you ever seen any digger not rub a newly found bottle? Or wash it off with water at the dig site? or do they all carry unidentified bottles caked in mud home and begin a painstaking slow cleaning process, to determine what they have found? I think a lot of diggers have found bottles like this only to destroy the delicate ink only labels. Medicines were not returnable there fore a painted on glass only had to withstand one owner and was thrown away. ACLs sodas were returnable and had to have a more durable ink, one acl bottle might last 5  years or more, but they had a hard life......


----------



## Beshires1 (Mar 9, 2019)

So much for 1930's sodas being first painted labels...

Here is a wonderful C 1800 Dutch or German blown glass kuttrolf decanter, blown by the German half-post method (a double gather of glass for strength) with its original painted label nearly 100% intact! Has large “sand” type pontil scar on base.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 9, 2019)

I can't explain the reason for it but still think it was once a paper label. the ones I found had no paper either, but seemed to be more like the ink left behind like Canadian bottles said. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 9, 2019)

Looking at that bottle  & blowing up pic or super sizing it, it looks way to new to be 1850's-60's. Likely reproduction made to look old. Like we never seen that before? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 9, 2019)

Here's the only pic of one of those bottles with the paper label. Stroh's Beer Bottle broken shard from around 1900. No paper on bottle just kind of a imprint of Label on bottle. LEON.


----------



## Beshires1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good photo Leon! This shard is how I see a paper label loosing the paper and leaving some ink intact. A lot of the ink would have to go.... along with the paper. Just sayin the ink left behind will suffer loss of details and fading. I think this is the original label for your shard piece. And notice on your shard where the B is practically touching the red insigna its practically under it and the S and t in strohs is touching evident of label shifting.


----------

